# Anyone know of any good clinics near to Southampton?



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone know of any good clinics near to Southampton? We plan to do AI for a few months but want to also get on the clinic rollercoaster just in case it is needed....2 pronged attack and all that! xxx


----------



## lizbdawnp (Jan 13, 2012)

Complete at the princess Anne. Me and my partner are due to start fist iui this month and so far they have been amazing. Very kind, friendly and helpful. Good luck xx


----------



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes Complete. We tried Wessex but have had some poor treatment, so switched to Complete, which are a lot less busy so have time to sit down and talk you through everything. Their success rates this year are also very good. We felt like being on a conveyor belt at Wessex and it wasn't very private. The Counsellor also tried to push her idea of my partner being 'my special friend' to the baby instead of mummy which we thought was very inappropriate. Hope all goes well.


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! This is great    Our current clinic MFS also recommended Complete    Think we will get the ball rolling with them xx


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

kathdoug said:


> Yes Complete. We tried Wessex but have had some poor treatment, so switched to Complete, which are a lot less busy so have time to sit down and talk you through everything. Their success rates this year are also very good. We felt like being on a conveyor belt at Wessex and it wasn't very private. The Counsellor also tried to push her idea of my partner being 'my special friend' to the baby instead of mummy which we thought was very inappropriate. Hope all goes well.


Just reread-cannot believe what Wessex suggested! Special Friend indeed!! Wonder how they would feel if that was suggested to them that their husband should be known to their child as her special friend! Very angry for you that you had to hear that rubbish!

So sorry to see your signature, are you with ARGC clinic in London? If not, they may be worth a consideration as they specialise in NK killer cells and have excellent success rates for this issue? xx


----------



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes going to go with ARGH for me, they seem to know what they are talking about with this issue and are more sympathetic to our predicament. I have had a really difficult few months so need to recuperate mentally before commencing treatment again. We are going to try with my partner at Complete first.

Agree totally re the comments of the Counsellor, I felt very uncomfortable, we have enough prejudice to deal with and didn't expect it from the clinic. Counselling is mandatory so we had to sit for half an hour whilst she tried to impress on us that the baby would be confused, with no father figure, and it was best to call the birth mother mummy, and call me mummy's special friend. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Kathdoug - I literally can't believe the 'councillor' said that to you?! If you have the energy, complain, she can't speak to people like that! Best of luck x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG that's shocking!! How on earth did she get a job at the clinic!! What an old fashioned and out of date opinion!

xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I would suggest Complete Fertility at Princess Anne Hospital in Southampton - thats our most local clinic and seems to be very good  x


----------



## babywhispers (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all... Just wondering if anyone is currently at Complete in Southampton going through treatment? I currently am and my DP and I would love to meet up some people for support...


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Guy,


Just looking at this post and wonder if anyone knows the costs of DIUI and DIVF roughly at Complete? Not planning on getting back on the roller-coaster yet but jut wanted to know for future ref. Also would they treat me with a BMI of 33? 


Thanks

Emma


----------



## lizbdawnp (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello

Me and my partner had four cycles of diui at complete the initial cycle cost 1152 this was for HFEA fee iui package (included all scans, nurse and doctors appointments) and the donor sperm. Drugs cost us roughly 100-150. 
We were lucky enough to have a hycosy and bloods done with our gp. All the next cycles cost 300 less.

We are now waiting to start divf, but as we are using donor sperm they automatically do icsi (didn't realise this until initial consultation). The drugs have cost 500. The package itself 4280 which includes all appointments,scans and blood tests, HFEA fee and donor sperm. 
Here s a link to there price list:
http://www.completefertility.co.uk/price_list/complete-fertility-price-list.pdf

Hope this helps and all the best 

/links


----------



## lizbdawnp (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm not sure about Bmi, give them a ring they are really helpful


----------

